# Wallpaper labor



## busybeaves

What's a typical wallpaper hanging labor cost per sq. ft? or sq yd?

Thanks!

Busybeaves:shifty:


----------



## ChainsawCharlie

That certainly is an odd introduction.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## willworkforbeer

busybeaves said:


> What's a typical wallpaper hanging labor cost per sq. ft? or sq yd?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Busybeaves:shifty:


I did a lot of wallpaper 20 years ago, I remember pricing by the roll. Dont have a clue what "typical" costs would be.


----------



## Darwin

Let the feasting commence !!!! :clap::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Scribbles

$3.50 a foot:thumbup:


----------



## chris n

What's a typical wallpaper hanging labor cost per sq. ft? or sq yd?:blink::blink::blink:

Who knows??????????????


----------



## SLSTech

Ahhh - Green Wallpaper - that is always more expensive than regular wallpaper & doesn't last as long, so according to the magical all knowing pricing calculator know as CT it comes out to be 

TreeFiddy


----------



## Kuba

Hmm, i wonder if its more or less to use news papers instead...

Somthing to concider.


----------



## OGStilts

busybeaves said:


> What's a typical wallpaper hanging labor cost per sq. ft? or sq yd?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Busybeaves:shifty:


 
I hope you are joking. If so you will fit right in around here! :w00t:


----------



## B.K

busybeaves said:


> What's a typical wallpaper hanging labor cost per sq. ft? or sq yd?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Busybeaves:shifty:


Hahaha!

If you wrap me up in the wallpaper, and tickle me for hours im sure i could give you some kind of price.....:shifty:.....wanna try? Oh wait....your busy....screw you!

-Bill


----------



## Crock




----------

